# UFC 101: Penn vs. Florian



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*UFC 101: Declaration*









August 8, 2009 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

*Main Card*

Lightweight Championship bout: B.J. Penn vs. Kenny Florian
Light Heavyweight bout: Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin 
Welterweight bout: Amir Sadollah vs. Johny Hendricks
Middleweight bout: Kendall Grove vs. Ricardo Almeida 
Lightweight bout: Josh Neer vs. Kurt Pellegrino

*Preliminary Card*

Lightweight bout: Shane Nelson vs. Aaron Riley
Welterweight bout: Tamdan McCrory vs. John Howard 
Middleweight bout: Thales Leites vs. Alessio Sakara 
Welterweight bout: Matt Riddle vs. Dan Cramer
Lightweight bout: George Sotiropoulos vs. Rob Emerson 
Welterweight bout: Jesse Lennox vs. Danillo Villefort 






​


----------



## ufc4me (Dec 27, 2007)

great looking card.
interested in seeing how penn follows up after the gsp fight.
i think florain is going to be in a world of pain.

and for the undercard i think griffin has a chance to beat silva


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Norway1 said:


> (poster not available ATM)
> 
> August 8, 2009
> Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> ...


Norway1 Thats a great Avatar you got....:thumbsup:


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

WAR Almeida, I want him in the spot light again, I love the Master Jits dudes of this weight class.


----------



## teddybeast171 (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, very great card. Besides the 2 main events obviously, I personally cannot wait to see johnny hendricks fight, as he was a better wrestler than josh koscheck in college. should be a great night


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am leaning more and more towards Florian to win this fight. BJ is better IMO and will control the first two rounds but once he gets tired and slows down Florian will still be going full bore and he will wear Penn out and either decision or TKO.

Yeah Hendricks was better than Kos in college but I think Kos's style is better for mma, but Hendricks is a very good wrestler and shouldnt have many problems getting on top of pretty much whoever he wants.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

great card. as much as i want kenflo to win, i think bj takes it via 3 rd tko or ud


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I AM GONNA BE THERE FOR FORREST!!!! I am so excited to see my fav fighter vs the best in the world with a shot at shockin the mma world, Kenny Florian played soccer for my uncle at BC so I always root for him. It would be amazing if Kenflo and Forrest both pull of upsets. My fav LW and fav LHW in the same night. And if Anderson wins ill be disappointed but it is always a priviledge to watch the best in the world...


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Since I have family in Philly, I'm seriously considering making the trip to the east coast for this fight.

Penn vs. Florian and Silva vs. Griffin should be epic fights! Also really want to see Almeida sub Grove.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Griffin winning over Anderson would be enormous. Back when Griffin fought Shogun in 2007, Shogun was ranked number #2 p4p (check mmaplayground's archive rankings for the week September 15 2007). Also, Rampage was ranked #7 p4p (#1 LHW) when he fought Griffin (July 5th 2008).


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, Penn/Florian is going to be great. The rest of this card is great as well.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn I can't wait to see this card. I don't know which way to go on Forrest vs. Anderson...my mind says Anderson but Forrest has made a habit of putting up awesome fights with people who are supposedly a lot better than him. Plus he has the size advantage, and you know he'll have a good gameplan. Not saying anything here that other people havn't already said, but I'm pretty excited for this fight.

Florian vs. Penn is the one I'm REALLY looking fwd to though. I notice a lot of people saying that the winner of this fight depends mostly on which Penn shows up, and I totally disagree. Kenny is, IMO, the more motivated, in-shape fighter and I honestly believe that he's the more intelligent / tactical fighter as well; don't underestimate the role that intelligence plays in MMA. Penn is enormously talented, but Kenny's no slouch and you know he works his ass off which just adds to whatever inherent abilities that he has. The answer to the question "Which Penn will show up?" will definitely affect the way this fight goes down, but even if the best Penn shows up I'm not willing to say that he'll definitely win this one; KenFlo is capable of going in there and taking the title off of Penn even if Penn really trains.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

First off, I am just going to say that I really hope that Florian takes the win, and I think he will. What I really hope is that Penn actually takes training seriously for this fight, because I know he didn't for his GSP fight(he should have put up a way bette fight than he did). So not only do I want Florian to win, I want to make sure he defeats Penn when Penn has trained to his peak.

The rest of the card looks amazing as well, but given recent events I won be posting predictions until further along since we wil probably see a lot of injuries.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Tuesday, May 05, 2009
by Brian Knapp ([email protected])

17325
Off the radar for almost a year, “The Ultimate Fighter 7” middleweight winner Amir Sadollah will make his anticipated debut at 170 pounds against Johny Hendricks at UFC 101 on Aug. 8 at the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia, Pa. The UFC announced the matchup, along with several others, on Monday.

Sadollah (1-0) has not appeared since his submission victory against CB Dollaway at “The Ultimate Fighter 7” Finale in June. The 28-year-old surprised almost everyone with his success on the show, since he had no previous professional mixed martial arts experience. He defeated Steve Byrnes, International Fight League veteran Gerald Harris and Dollaway en route to the final. Sadollah has since pulled out of fights at UFC 91 and UFC Fight Night 17 with injuries.

A four-time All-American wrestler and two-time national champion at Oklahoma State University, Hendricks (5-0) was part of the welterweight, middleweight and light heavyweight exodus from World Extreme Cagefighting. He last competed at WEC 39 in March, when he defeated Alex Serdyukov by unanimous decision. None of Hendricks’ previous four bouts went the distance.

Middleweights will also be in the limelight at UFC 101.

Former middleweight King of Pancrase Ricardo Almeida, although he has hinted at a possible move to welterweight, will remain at 185 pounds to lock horns with Kendall Grove in a pivotal bout for both men.

A decorated Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belt under Renzo Gracie, Almeida (10-3) has produced mixed results since he returned to the UFC in February 2008. Wins over Rob Yundt and former International Fight League champion Matt Horwich were largely overshadowed by a dreary split decision loss to Patrick Cote at UFC 86. The 33-year-old Almeida holds victories against top middleweight contender Nate Marquardt, 2006 Pride welterweight grand prix winner Kazuo Misaki and Japanese veteran Ryo Chonan.

Grove (10-5, 1 NC), whose stock seems to be in constant flux, followed consecutive knockout losses to Cote and Jorge Rivera with back-to-back wins against the late Evan Tanner and Jason Day. He finished Day with punches and elbows in a cool 92 seconds at UFC 96 two months ago. A 6-foot-6 Hawaiian with well-rounded skills, the 26-year-old Grove burst on the scene in 2006 when he won the middleweight competition on season three of “The Ultimate Fighter” reality series.

Meanwhile, Josh Neer and Kurt Pellegrino will collide in a lightweight showdown at UFC 101.

A Pat Miletich protégé, Neer (25-7-1) has posted four wins in five fights, losing only to “The Ultimate Fighter 5” winner Nate Diaz in that stretch. The iron-chinned 26-year-old has not competed since he submitted Mac Danzig with a second-round triangle choke at UFC Fight Night 17 in February. Neer -- who holds victories against Din Thomas, Joe Stevenson and Melvin Guillard, among others -- has delivered 21 of his 25 career wins by knockout, technical knockout or submission.

Pellegrino (13-4) will carry a two-fight winning streak into the match. A Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belt who has never been knocked out, the 29-year-old New Jersey native last appeared at UFC Fight Night 17 in February, when he submitted Robert Emerson with a second-round rear-naked choke.

A lightweight title bout between champion B.J. Penn and Kenny Florian will headline UFC 101, along with a 205-pound super-fight pairing reigning middleweight kingpin Anderson Silva with former light heavyweight titleholder Forrest Griffin.

UFC 101
Saturday, Aug. 8
Wachovia Center
Philadelphia, Pa.

UFC Lightweight Championship
B.J. Penn vs. Kenny Florian

Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin
Amir Sadollah vs. Johny Hendricks
Kendall Grove vs. Ricardo Almeida
Kurt Pellegrino vs. Josh Neer
Tamdan McCrory vs. John Howard
Jesse Lennox vs. Danillo Villefort
Matt Riddle vs. Dan Cramer
George Sotiropoulos vs. Robert Emerson


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I am picking Forrest over Anderson and Florian over Penn so I'm backing both the underdogs bring it on!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

is penn vs florian actually gonna down at 101? it doesnt show up on the ufc website and it just seems like itd be such a stacked card if it did that im doubting if it will happen or not, i hope it does though


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Lightweight Championship bout: B.J. Penn vs. *Kenny Florian *
Light Heavyweight bout: Anderson Silva vs. *Forrest Griffin*
Welterweight bout: Amir Sadollah vs. *Johny Hendricks*
Middleweight bout: *Ricardo Almeida *vs. Kendall Grove
Lightweight bout: Josh Neer vs. *Kurt Pellegrino *
Middleweight bout: *Rousimar Palhares* vs. Alessio Sakara
Welterweight bout: John Howard vs. Tamdan McCrory* Not familair with either one.*
Welterweight bout: Matt Riddle vs. *Dan Cramer *
Welterweight bout: Danillo Villefort vs. Jesse Lennox *Not familair with either one. *
Lightweight bout: David Baron vs. *Rob Emerson*
Lightweight bout: Shane Nelson vs. *Aaron Riley *

Most of these are spite picks becuase i hate Amir, Grove, Neer, Riddle & Nelson.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> Most of these are spite picks becuase i hate Amir, Grove, Neer, Riddle & Nelson.


How can you hate Amir???


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BJ and Anderson via murder. Damn I hope Kendall Grove loses.


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

On paper, Penn/Florian is a candidate for Fight of the Year. My opinion as of now is that Penn takes it via decision.

Anderson Silva's technique may even be greater than Forrest Griffin's heart. I can see a 2nd or 3rd round TKO.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

bj penn cant beat gsp at WW, but he is still the best LW in MMA today and i will put all i got (which isnt much) on him to win the fight..


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

TALENT said:


> How can you hate Amir???


because i have a love affair with C B Dollaway!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the roids are making Sherk delusional since he thinks he deserves another title shot. Maybe he should go watch how badly BJ assraped him in their fight and shut his mouth. They have fought the same amount of times since then also which makes his statements even more retarded.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

osmium said:


> I think the roids are making Sherk delusional since he thinks he deserves another title shot. Maybe he should go watch how badly BJ assraped him in their fight and shut his mouth. They have fought the same amount of times since then also which makes his statements even more retarded.


First time Ive agreed with ya.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> BJ and Anderson via murder. Damn I hope Kendall Grove loses.


Yeah, me to. I cant stand his stupid little dance when he wins.:sarcastic12:


----------



## s00nertp (Dec 31, 2006)

*Anyone know how it works to buy tickets by being in the newsletter?*

Anyone know how it works to buy tickets by being a member of the newsletter, when they go on sale?

Thanks


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Got my tickets....going with my little brother, and I can't wait!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*The poster*


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Ken-Flo and would love to see him win but BJ is so much quicker and scarier at lightweight and he'll be extra focused. If Penn hadn't fought GSP, I think Florian would win it, but BJ looks good to defend the title here.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Apparently Leites is in for Palhares. It's ridiculous that he goes from fighting Anderson Silva to Sakara. But I guess all the UFC cares about is manufacturing a big KO or sub to please noob fans.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ's motivation for this fight is highly suspect. Florian wants this one more than anything. BJ Penn, when he isn't focused or in-shape, both of which occur with saddening regularity, is very vulnerable.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

That is the same way I think of it that is why I am picking KenFlo he seems really motivated for this fight and what does BJ have to get motivated he probably thinks this as a normal fight.War TUF 1 Griffin and KenFlo


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm a kenny fan, but it doesn't matter if bj comes into this fight have asleep, and drunk...he's still gonna give kenny the beating of his life.


----------



## mmafreak33 (May 26, 2009)

Penn is going to smash Froian in the first via ko or rear naked choke but if it goes past the first or second round Froian will win by split or tko.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

DanMMAFan said:


> Griffin winning over Anderson would be enormous. Back when Griffin fought Shogun in 2007, Shogun was ranked number #2 p4p (check mmaplayground's archive rankings for the week September 15 2007). Also, Rampage was ranked #7 p4p (#1 LHW) when he fought Griffin (July 5th 2008).


Forrest really has nothing to lose, which is dangerous.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

ash said:


> Damn I can't wait to see this card. I don't know which way to go on Forrest vs. Anderson...my mind says Anderson but Forrest has made a habit of putting up awesome fights with people who are supposedly a lot better than him. Plus he has the size advantage, and you know he'll have a good gameplan. Not saying anything here that other people havn't already said, but I'm pretty excited for this fight.
> 
> Florian vs. Penn is the one I'm REALLY looking fwd to though. I notice a lot of people saying that the winner of this fight depends mostly on which Penn shows up, and I totally disagree. Kenny is, IMO, the more motivated, in-shape fighter and I honestly believe that he's the more intelligent / tactical fighter as well; don't underestimate the role that intelligence plays in MMA. Penn is enormously talented, but Kenny's no slouch and you know he works his ass off which just adds to whatever inherent abilities that he has. The answer to the question "Which Penn will show up?" will definitely affect the way this fight goes down, but even if the best Penn shows up I'm not willing to say that he'll definitely win this one; KenFlo is capable of going in there and taking the title off of Penn even if Penn really trains.


Man I've said it before, and I think it's complete BS. BJ Penn has manage to put himself in the best status in the world. No one beats BJ, he beats himself. Penn is the most useless win on someone's record... such BS! I hope Kenny beats him as bad as he beat Joe Daddy.



JoshKnows46 said:


> I'm a kenny fan, but it doesn't matter if bj comes into this fight have asleep, and drunk...he's still gonna give kenny the beating of his life.


I'll take a Sig bet on that Josh, if you're interested.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man this card is stacked!
- Kenny will destroy Penn, i can see a 3rd round sub by Kenny.
- Forrest will really hurt Silva, but Silva will win. Should be really exciting as Forrest will push the pace.
- Dying to see Palhares fight again, he will destroy Sakara.

Cant wait for this one.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man this card is stacked!
> - Kenny will destroy Penn, i can see a 3rd round sub by Kenny.
> - Forrest will really hurt Silva, but Silva will win. Should be really exciting as Forrest will push the pace.
> - Dying to see Palhares fight again, he will destroy Sakara.
> ...


I don't see Kenny destroying Penn. While Penn did take a beating against GSP in a higher weight class, it will be hard for Kenny to do the same to him. I do believe Florian will be BJ's biggest challenge as a LW though. He is very well rounded and has been improving greatly. I see this as being a close fight... not one sided as people make it out to be. 

Forrest will hurt Silva? I agree with Silva winning but seriously. Who has really even given him a problem since he's been in the UFC? Nobody. Griffin is a big guy but I wouldn't even put him on par with Anderson.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

im from jersey ill be there, already bought tix --club box, baby


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man this card is stacked!
> - Kenny will destroy Penn, i can see a *3rd round sub by Kenny*.
> - Forrest will really hurt Silva, but Silva will win. Should be really exciting as Forrest will push the pace.
> - Dying to see Palhares fight again, he will destroy Sakara.
> ...


This, will never happen!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

T-man said:


> This, will never happen!


Agreed. that was just silly! (It'll be a TKO By Kenny, like I said since about a year ago )


----------



## kden24 (Jun 7, 2009)

*It's about matchups*

like all fights or any kind of sports its about matchups. and this fight is a bad matchup for k-flo. k-flo will have to keep it standing for him to win. catch penn early(which he's able to do)if it goes to the ground he'll get "bitched". i don't know where people think penn is washed up or over hyped?? penn's fight with gsp, he got smothered by a stronger fighter. k-flo is no gsp in regards to this. his ground game/bjj is more about technique and subs witch penn will counter because he is stronger. remember penn has been in with way stronger fighters in heavier wt. classes. k-flo(who is a GREAT fighter) style is what penn has the most success against. 
some of you might think this sounds crazy but, penn whould have a better chance againt a.silva or l.machida(who he already fought) than he had against gsp. its all about matchups. gsp could lose to silva or machida and penn beat one of them. then what??


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Leites is fighting Sakara now I believe.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

That fights a submission in the waiting for Leites.

Sakara really only has the standup, his ground is well.....highly suspect.


----------



## sweetmoves (Jun 11, 2009)

You will end up broke if you bet aganist florian


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

kden24 said:


> like all fights or any kind of sports its about matchups. and this fight is a bad matchup for k-flo. k-flo will have to keep it standing for him to win. catch penn early(which he's able to do)if it goes to the ground he'll get "bitched". i don't know where people think penn is washed up or over hyped?? penn's fight with gsp, he got smothered by a stronger fighter. k-flo is no gsp in regards to this. his ground game/bjj is more about technique and subs witch penn will counter because he is stronger. remember penn has been in with way stronger fighters in heavier wt. classes. k-flo(who is a GREAT fighter) style is what penn has the most success against.
> some of you might think this sounds crazy but, penn whould have a better chance againt a.silva or l.machida(who he already fought) than he had against gsp. its all about matchups. gsp could lose to silva or machida and penn beat one of them. then what??


Penn could never beat Silva or Machida. He can't outstrike either one of them or take them down. Silva's reach and Machida's whole game would prevent that.

But Penn is the heavy favourite against Florian no question. The only way Florian wins is with a cut from a fortunate knee or elbow, or, if he is able to take BJ into the later rounds and get him to gas or mentally quit (decision). This is unlikely.

Kenny needs to avoid the early KO from Penn and use the diversity of his striking (did someone say leg kicks?). If he can take away BJ's base and get deep into the fight, he has a chance of picking BJ apart in the 4th and 5th rounds.

BJ wins if he scores an early knockout/irrecoverable damage or if he is able to take Florian down with regularity (even once could do it). Kenny's jiu-jitsu maybe good enough to defend a submission but he won't be able to flip a dominant position, avoid GnP damage or put BJ in danger. 

If this fight goes to the ground Kenny will be losing or in danger of losing. Exactly.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ's talent in this weight division is unquestionable. What IS questionable is his desire to take this fight. Actually, that's not questionable either. He stated in his post fight press conference against Sherk that he was NOT motivated to fight Florian. Not after a potential GSP fight anyway. 

Ken Flo has a very tough test; if BJ is motivated and in shape, he takes this fight. But, will he be motivated (no), and in shape (maybe). Let's see what his training regimen looks like over the next couple months.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

kenny florian is going to create angles and land combos on penn. florion won't be a punching bag like sherk was, he has range on penn and won't stand in front of him. florian has some vicious leg kicks and i hope he uses them to full effect. if he get's taken down he'll just scramble back to his feet. im taking florian by decision.

forrest/silva is a very tough fight to predict. forrest likes to bang, but he'd get mauled if he tries that against silva. forrest is definately capable of taking silva down and controlling him, but im not so sure he'll do it. then theres the fact that griffin is 2-0 against no1 ranked fighters.


----------



## Louis BCFC1875 (Jun 14, 2009)

This should be a interesting fight, Kenny with his lethal kicks and Penn with that punching power, overall, i see Penn winning.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Can we talk about the only real fight please.... Almeida vs Kendall... jesus nobody cares about the other guys...

Almeida by 1 arm choke first round.


----------



## Louis BCFC1875 (Jun 14, 2009)

NastyNinja said:


> Can we talk about the only real fight please.... Almeida vs Kendall... jesus nobody cares about the other guys...
> 
> Almeida by 1 arm choke first round.


Why don't you make a new thread then if you would like to talk about that fight?


----------



## MMAMoneyLine (Jun 12, 2009)

Ricardo Almeida is a good fight for Grove. He should be able to use his size to pick Almeida apart. It is hard to take Grove down, and Kendall is submission savvy.


----------



## SpeaKeR (Feb 21, 2009)

k-flo to win by decision purely by heart. he's so focused and determined at the moment it's scary.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Louis BCFC1875 said:


> Why don't you make a new thread then if you would like to talk about that fight?


This is the thread lol, and it was a joke more or less since nobody talks about anything other then BJ and Kflo q=)


----------



## jumpman87 (Jun 16, 2009)

gotta go with the upset taken florian over penn and silva over griffin


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

TALENT said:


> How can you hate Amir???


It's easy to hate anybody who thinks a mullet is cool.

My prediction is KenFlo will look something similar to this after he meets BJ in the octagon


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Florian by GNP


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

putmeonhold said:


> My prediction is KenFlo will look something similar to this after he meets BJ in the octagon


Hahahaha YES :thumb02:

Their are alot of dreamers on here so let me just put you straight.

BJ wins via RNC

Anderson wins via Beatdown.

Everyone who is saying BJ has to finish the fight in the first round is over exagerating a little. His cardio is not great and we all seen that he was done after the first round with GSP. However at LW we know he can go at least 3 rounds which is plenty of time for a fighter of his calibre to put away a guy like Ken flo. I forsee BJ boxing him up on the feet in the first 2 rounds then taking his back late in the second or thrid, its all over from there. I hope BJ puts a hurting on him.

As for Griffin vs Silva, i think Griffin has more of a chance than Silvas latest opponents but nevertheless Silva is just too good of a striker.


----------



## rahildeziner (Jun 7, 2009)

we cant say any thng befre the start of file


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see Silva beaten. A] Cause I love Forrest Griffin but B] after Silva's last fight I was so pissed off with his performance that I'd love to see him beaten.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So...couldn't help it. Had too add...this. 

Cabbage Patch BJ Penn.
http://media.photobucket.com/image/cabbage patch bj penn image/adanalaniz/BJOspital.jpg

I was trying to upload another image. 

BJ Penn should take this so Diego can challenge or fight a rematch against Florian.


----------



## sharp1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

putmeonhold said:


> My prediction is KenFlo will look something similar to this after he meets BJ in the octagon


Im in total agreement with you on that fight. haha, that's great! And im also really hoping to see forrest griffin win over silva.. that would be epic!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont see Kenflo pulling this off. It doesnt matter either way because in my opinion, I think that Diego Sanchez will soon be at the top of this division! And I cant wait for the Silva Griffin fight. GO FORREST!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

sharp1984 said:


> Im in total agreement with you on that fight. haha, that's great! And im also really hoping to see forrest griffin win over silva.. that would be epic!


agreeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

I felt bad for Joe after that rapeage we're both from Torrance.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

BJ at 155 is so devastating though I do so much love reading about his pissing and moaning after a loss so I'll be cheering for underdog Florian.

If KenFlo is as good as he says he can be than a victory over over BJ would set up an amazing rematch against Nightmare.

Doesn't really matter win or lose, the world improves and becomes a better place every time BJ gets punched in the face.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Blitzdog said:


> BJ at 155 is so devastating though I do so much love reading about his pissing and moaning after a loss so I'll be cheering for underdog Florian.
> 
> If KenFlo is as good as he says he can be than a victory over over BJ would set up an amazing rematch against Nightmare.
> 
> Doesn't really matter win or lose, the world improves and becomes a better place every time BJ gets punched in the face.


Wow, I completely disagree with everything you just said. BJ will beat KenFlo, the only person who has BJ's number right now is GSP, and if GSP would drop or could drop to 155 it would be a different fight. Don't get me wrong, I'm not negating Kenny Florian's "skillz" but he just doesn't have what it takes to beat a guy like BJ Penn.


----------



## krossovaking15 (Jul 10, 2009)

omg I cant wait for this!!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

bcbjj said:


> Wow, I completely disagree with everything you just said. BJ will beat KenFlo, the only person who has BJ's number right now is GSP, and if GSP would drop or could drop to 155 it would be a different fight. Don't get me wrong, I'm not negating Kenny Florian's "skillz" but he just doesn't have what it takes to beat a guy like BJ Penn.


Please re-read my post. I said that BJ is devastating at 155 and that Florian is the underdog. Despite that I'll be pulling for KenFlo as I'd like to see him vs Diego again.
Sometimes you BJ fans just can't seem to comprehend anything in defense of your boy and it makes me laugh really hard.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The only person I see giving BJ a hard time at 155 is Diego, which we'll see if (read: When) he gets past Florian.

I think Diego's aggressive bull rush style may take Penn out of his game for a time. If he weathers the storm I see him out pointing though.

So excited for UFC 101 already, Silva vs Forrest is just a bliss match for me (and probably 99% of fans really)

Also lookin forward to seeing Amir again, wonder how he'll look against a strong wrestler in Hendricks, after having more than a year off since his last fight.

Want to see Grove get owned, as always when he fights. If Cote couldn't KO Almeida I highly doubt Grove will. Tap tap Kendall.


----------



## ncho (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be a good fight. Agree that Florian is the underdog.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Solid main card.Not quite as good as UFC 102,but close.



Jord -Jitsu said:


> Hahahaha YES :thumb02:
> 
> Their are alot of dreamers on here so let me just put you straight.
> 
> ...


Agreed.I have nothing against Florian,so I guess we differ there.Even though 90 percent of UFC fighters are more dedicated than Penn,that will not save Ken-Flo in this bout,or in a bout against anybody else at 155 right now.He will not look like Joe Daddy after this one,but I expect blood.
I do not think Forrest will let Silva get him in the clinch because of his strength,which helps,but getting into a kickboxing match with the Spider is a recipe to get tuned.


Also like Hendricks,Neer,and Grove for some strange reason.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GSP is helping Kenny put his game plan together, and that makes me wonder if he'll approach this fight with BJ the same way GSP approached his.

Can KenFlo make that game plan work?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Blitzdog said:


> Please re-read my post. I said that BJ is devastating at 155 and that Florian is the underdog. Despite that I'll be pulling for KenFlo as I'd like to see him vs Diego again.
> Sometimes you BJ fans just can't seem to comprehend anything in defense of your boy and it makes me laugh really hard.


Ok.......maybe I shouldnt have said disagree with everything, because you are correct when saying he is devestating at 155, but the fact that your opinion is "the world is a better place when BJ gets punched in the face" is stupid, even if it does rhyme. Thats just MY opinion. Either way, my badddddd. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

vandalian said:


> GSP is helping Kenny put his game plan together, and that makes me wonder if he'll approach this fight with BJ the same way GSP approached his.
> 
> Can KenFlo make that game plan work?


Very very very doubtful. He doesn't have the size, weight advantage, or MMA wrestling to bully BJ like that. I'd be shocked if he even took BJ down. I see either BJ winning on the feet with crisper punches, or Florian getting the better of the exchanges with his kicks. If that happens BJ'll take him down, pound him bloody and submit him.

I really don't see any area bar kicks that Florian can beat Penn. Maybe a cut via elbow? I dunno lol.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Very very very doubtful. He doesn't have the size, weight advantage, or MMA wrestling to bully BJ like that. I'd be shocked if he even took BJ down. I see either BJ winning on the feet with crisper punches, or Florian getting the better of the exchanges with his kicks. If that happens BJ'll take him down, pound him bloody and submit him.
> I really don't see any area bar kicks that Florian can beat Penn. Maybe a cut via elbow? I dunno lol.


Good points. I'm really interested to see what game plan Florian brings to this fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If, hypothetically Florian were to win, I see it like this.

Round 1 - 2 Keep his distance, chop away at the legs. Elbows if and when BJ comes in close. Avoid takedowns and getting into a boxing match

Round 3 - If Kenflo was able to land many, the leg kicks may be taking their toll by now. Up the pace, go for combo's and try a takedown or two. If it goes to the ground he won't want to sit in BJs guard, the flexibility will be too much for him and he'll either get subbed, or stood back up due to BJs defense.
Side control/mount is where he wants to be, in side control he'll be throwin elbows all day long.

If all the aboves gone to plan, and the fights still going I think Kenny could finish it in the late rounds or win a decision

Again that's purely based on what I think would happen if Kenflo does win it. I don't see it happening in a million years though.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Im actually more excited for this card then ufc 100


----------



## RuffRyder09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Go Forrest, Florian, and Grove!!!!!

I don't think Penn really deserves to win anything anymore, he's too much of a biaatch. he wines toooo much.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I pick Penn and Silva. Penn will be looking to reclaim some dignity and therefore will slay Florian inside the distance, I'm gonna say tko rd3. I think Kenny will be on top for most of the 1st rd then Penn will start to find his riddum in the 2nd and 3rd, then that'll be game over for Florian.

I see Silva taking Forrest the distance, using his hand speed to circle his way to a victory via UD. I would like to see the Silva of old and Forrest could well be the man to bring it out of him, I just think it'll be another Cote/Leites type win.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Hopefully this fight goes all 5 Rounds and ends up as a standup War. Standup Wars are always sick to watch. Example Griffin vs. Bonner and Penn vs. Sherk. Standup Wars are the sickest! Can't w8 for this one!


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Just interested to know does anyone see anything other than Penn via murder in the main event? I can't see it even being close.

I am also looking for a spectacular return to form for Anderson Silva with a thorough spanking of Griffin.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Darn, too bad I wont be around for this pulling for BJ Penn and Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Florian's only chance is to use his superior footwork and tire BJ out and land leg/body kicks. Alas, this will only work if BJ's stamina is an issue.

As good as KenFlo is on the ground, and as little as BJ uses his jitz.......Florian will not be successful with anything he tries on the ground unless BJ is exhausted. 

I can see BJ by RNC regardless of how it goes to the ground if it does go there. I could see Florian having some success with elbows in the clinch, but BJ will control the stand-up with his jab i believe.

Kenny's only hope is legkicks, elbows and hoping BJ is in half-ass shape.

Still gonna be an epic fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Not a great card all together....like the Silva-Griffin fight though.


B.J. Penn vs. Kenny Florian

I think Penn will dominate standing up first and then get a sub when Florian gets desperate at around 2-3 rounds. 

Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin

Silva will pick Griffin apart every time Griffin goes for something Silva will get a strike in. I truly think griffin is the kind of guy Silva will look amazing against.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

If B.J. looks like a cardio freak on fight day. This will be a serious slaughter but I wont count out Kenny tho.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a chance for redemption for the main event titleholders. Even though both Anderson and BJ are still champions, they have looked less than stellar in their most recent matchups. 

I recognize this is a bit of an emotional pick, as my dislike for BJ is well known, but I'm going with KenFlo. Since this is an emotional pick, I'm going to start with my emotional pick, then backwards rationalize it with evidence after the fact..

First of all, if I were a BJ fan, I'd be worried about his legendary unwillingness to train properly. And it's not just HIS unwillingness. His traihers bow down to him and are unwilling to push him. They act as if it's a privilege to work with him, rather than asserting themselves as proper authority figures whom BJ is accountable to.

Second, there is the issue of desire. BJ has always had a "little man's complex" constantly seeking opportunities to move up in weight to "prove" himself. The LW belt has been an afterthought for him. Motivation is important. And this is where KenFlo has the upper hand. He wants this belt bad. And he's willing to work hard for it. 

In terms of skill, BJ is a legend, and his striking and takedown defense at LW are simply unparalleled. Will KenFlo's passion and improvement be enough to overcome BJ's talent? We'll see.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*KenFlo*

If anyone can beat Penn in the UFC its Kennny Florian!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor leites from fighting for the title to undercard status. Boring fight though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Grizzly909 said:


> Poor leites from fighting for the title to undercard status. Boring fight though.


Its what he deserves...to scared of getting knocked out to try and win the title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No surprise*

Well considering that Leites was not an elite fighter in the first place and then he did a boring fight, its not surprising that he went back to the undercard!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bj will win - better striking bjj and finishes fights unlike florian.

Griffen just cuz i want silva to be beat. Wont matter anyway cuz its not like forrest will get the middlewieght belt.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Grizzly909 said:


> Bj will win - better striking bjj and finishes fights unlike florian.
> 
> Griffen just cuz i want silva to be beat. *Wont matter anyway cuz its not like forrest will get the middlewieght belt.*


huh? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Forrest*

Forrest can't cut to middleweight so this match doesn't really mean anything!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Forrest can't cut to middleweight so this match doesn't really mean anything!


Just like GSP/Penn means nothing because GSP cant cut to LW?

Why are people even talking about Griffin and middleweight? Of course he wont get the belt, and of course he cant fight at MW. Its one of those blatantly obvious facts that doesnt even need mentioning.

And the fight means a whole lot. If Forrest wins, he gets the acclaim of beating "the unbeatable", and boosts his status yet again, and it gives the middleweights a little morale lift.

If Silva wins, well, it depends in which fashion he wins, but i suspect with it being a three rounder he wont want to lose it on points, so he's gonna try and wreck Forrest. If he wins, well, it adds to his aura of invincibility.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Silva's Invincibility*

The last thing we need is for Silva to seem even more invincible! I don't think he is and I personally think Henderson is going to win the second time around!


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

dang, i cant wait for this fight. I have a feeling KenFlo will win via decision.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Team Punishment said:


> dang, i cant wait for this fight. I have a feeling KenFlo will win via decision.


I havn't been so excited for a Lightwieght fight since BJs last fight with Sherk. I hope this turns out good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*KenFlo*

May KenFlo upset BJ!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> May KenFlo upset BJ!


May it just be a good fight and nobody quit!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Five Rounds*

Yeah but even five exciting rounds can be boring!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but even five exciting rounds can be boring!


Okay this makes no sense. You say even five "_exciting_" rounds can be "_boring_" that is a little bit contradicting dont ya think???


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Attention Span*

You can only spend so much time being excited about something! It kinda starts to get monotonous after a while!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You can only spend so much time being excited about something! It kinda starts to get monotonous after a while!


But then it wouldn't be 5 exciting rounds? It would be the first few rounds were exciting but after that it just got boring...Not "even 5 exciting rounds can be boring" sorry man I just didnt understand that at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Let me put it this way. Have you ever been on a sports team? If you have, did you find it hard to stay excited about every single game every single day? I do and thats what I'm talking about!


I played football. And I was always excited for the games, just not always for practice...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Equivalent*

Let me put it this way. Have you ever been on a sports team? If you have, did you find it hard to stay excited about every single game every single day? I do and thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BJ.....4th round TKO.......or triangle, I have a feeling BJ wants to finish Kenny that way......:thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> BJ.....4th round TKO.......or triangle, I have a feeling BJ wants to finish Kenny that way......:thumb02:


Like I have stated many many many many many times before, lets just get this fight over with so BJ can fight the REAL contender. Diego Sanchez. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diego's Opponent*

Regardless of who wins the title, the fight with Diego is going to be sick!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

10 minute preview


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dislikes*

I don't really have any fighters I don't like!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

BJ is far superior, that being said he better have trained harder than he likes to. The guys only problem is he sometimes trains like his opponent is worth shit. Ken-Flo is dangerous, but Penn is more gifted than anyone in MMA. Bold statement eh?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bad Habits*

Come to think of it he did take a break during his training with GSP!


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

should be an awesome fight, card looks amazing.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

BJ certainly looks in prime shape for this fight. Its just so hard to see Kenny finishing BJ, it could happen but i just dont see it. Kenny could win via decision no doubt and im guessing thats his plan. I gotta go with BJ via Gnp TKO in the 2nd or 3rd round.

Might damage kennys face for espn for a few weeks. God im looking fwd to this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

There never has been any doubt........BJ:thumb02:


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> There never has been any doubt........BJ:thumb02:


a bloody war not unlike the sherk fight ..cant wait ...and ditto , bj takes this convincingly .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*War*

Except this war is going to be more even than the war with Sherk!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is unlikely. Sherk, with his inferior reach, stayed in the pocket all night long. This allowed BJ to tag Sherk at will. 

No. 2, Sherk's footwork was nonexistent. He was a stationary target. 

Ken Flo will move side to side, and in and out. Against Huerta, who was moving forward the entire time, he was nowhere to be found every time Huerta tried to mount an effective offense. 

Kenny wasn't dumb enough to stay within range of Huerta's shots or strikes, and he is unlikely to alter this strategy against the division's most dangerous striker.

Look for BJ to be frustrated, as Ken Flo seeks out selective openings to capitalize on. 



jack meoff said:


> *a bloody war not unlike the sherk fight* ..cant wait ...and ditto , bj takes this convincingly .


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> This is unlikely. Sherk, with his inferior reach, stayed in the pocket all night long. This allowed BJ to tag Sherk at will.
> 
> No. 2, Sherk's footwork was nonexistent. He was a stationary target.
> 
> ...


 
Quite possibly the way it could go and Im sure Bj isnt aware of that and hasnt done anythingto prepare.....


I would say that if there is a point in this fight where BJ gets frustrated by Kenny he will simply take Kenny down and beat him on the ground.....WAR Penn!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Penn is not known for his takedowns, but for his takedown defense. Typically, BJ will land punches (or a knee) that find the mark (Hughes, Stevenson, Sherk), then mount an offensive attack on the ground. 

But BJ is not a wrestler, and the effectiveness of his BJJ offense relies heavily on his opponent being injured from strikes. BJ does not have the strength, conditioning or training to consistently get takedowns.

When BJ fights an opponent with better reach, who is intelligent enough to utilize this advantage (GSP II, not GSP I), BJ gets frustrated.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Penn is not known for his takedowns, but for his takedown defense. Typically, BJ will land punches (or a knee) that find the mark (Hughes, Stevenson, Sherk), then mount an offensive attack on the ground.
> 
> But BJ is not a wrestler, and the effectiveness of his BJJ offense relies heavily on his opponent being injured from strikes. BJ does not have the strength, conditioning or training to consistently get takedowns.
> 
> When BJ fights an opponent with better reach, who is intelligent enough to utilize this advantage (GSP II, not GSP I), BJ gets frustrated.


 

I think he can take Kenny down with ease and on top of that if he cant he can always just pull guard....this is BJ Penn were talkin about and its not like he's a slouch on the ground......agreed on the reach thing frustrating BJ.....


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

There's really no evidence in any of his recent or even not so recent fights that he'll utilize this strategy. BJ is _not_ a wrestler. He could hypothetically become a top notch wrestler overnight, just as Brock could hypothetically pull off an armbar on Fedor if they fought tomorrow, but it's very unlikely to happen.

Which fight or fights are you referring to anyway where we see evidence of BJ's takedown/wrestling skills?



coldcall420 said:


> *I think he can take Kenny down with ease* and on top of that if he cant he can always just pull guard....this is BJ Penn were talkin about and its not like he's a slouch on the ground......agreed on the reach thing frustrating BJ.....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Penn is not known for his takedowns, but for his takedown defense. Typically, BJ will land punches (or a knee) that find the mark (Hughes, Stevenson, Sherk), then mount an offensive attack on the ground.
> 
> But BJ is not a wrestler, and the effectiveness of his BJJ offense relies heavily on his opponent being injured from strikes. BJ does not have the strength, conditioning or training to consistently get takedowns.
> 
> When BJ fights an opponent with better reach, who is intelligent enough to utilize this advantage (GSP II, not GSP I), BJ gets frustrated.


GSP wasn't causing BJ problems standing in their second fight and got mauled standing in the first one despite mainly being touted as a striker at that point. Not to mention he was knocking Machida around like a practice dummy in the first round of their fight. Show me recent evidence of him gassing badly at 155 oh wait there is none and it is clear he only does that when baby fat jay shows up in the higher weight classes. So basically you have no evidence of anything you said and are just hating on BJ.


----------



## collint93 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Penn*

honestly i cant stand kenny florian i hope bj penn knocks the shit outta him


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> There's really no evidence in any of his recent or even not so recent fights that he'll utilize this strategy. BJ is _not_ a wrestler. He could hypothetically become a top notch wrestler overnight, just as Brock could hypothetically pull off an armbar on Fedor if they fought tomorrow, but it's very unlikely to happen.
> 
> Which fight or fights are you referring to anyway where we see evidence of BJ's takedown/wrestling skills?


I never said BJ was a wrestler...he is a BJJ practioner a black belt BTW and his game totally isnt wrestling, he doesnt need to become a wrestler over night or at all, he has all the skills he needs but dont judge hs ground game from what he did against GSP cuz thats not going to be the case with Kenny, Kenny does not have the power from mout that GSP has or the ability to naturally over power.....




osmium said:


> GSP wasn't causing BJ problems standing in their second fight and got mauled standing in the first one despite mainly being touted as a striker at that point. Not to mention he was knocking Machida around like a practice dummy in the first round of their fight. Show me recent evidence of him gassing badly at 155 oh wait there is none and it is clear he only does that when baby fat jay shows up in the higher weight classes. So basically you have no evidence of anything you said and are just hating on BJ.


What he said Kinda....maybe just considering recent events i.e GSP....cloudy maybe...??


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*KenFlo's BJJ*

Well Kenny has some good BJJ skills as well, enough to keep BJ more occupied with Kenny's striking!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That's my point exactly. BJ is not a wrestler and has shown neither the inclination nor skill to shoot effectively for a single leg or double leg takedown. I also rarely see BJ int he clinch in position for judo throws or trips. 

In other words, takedowns are not his game. He is very good at capitalizing when he is on top, but his opponent is often down as a result of strikes, not as a result of BJ's skill in takedowns of any kin. 

How does BJ's BJJ help him with judo throws or single/double leg takedowns taught in wrestling?



coldcall420 said:


> I never said BJ was a wrestler...he is a BJJ practioner a black belt BTW *and his game totally isnt wrestling*, he doesnt need to become a wrestler over night or at all, he has all the skills he needs but dont judge hs ground game from what he did against GSP cuz thats not going to be the case with Kenny, Kenny does not have the power from mout that GSP has or the ability to naturally over power.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> That's my point exactly. BJ is not a wrestler and has shown neither the inclination nor skill to shoot effectively for a single leg or double leg takedown. I also rarely see BJ int he clinch in position for judo throws or trips.
> 
> In other words, takedowns are not his game. He is very good at capitalizing when he is on top, but his opponent is often down as a result of strikes, not as a result of BJ's skill in takedowns of any kin.
> 
> How does BJ's BJJ help him with judo throws or single/double leg takedowns taught in wrestling?


 
Wrestlers are known to take guys down and try to mount them then GnP.....thats where bJ's BJJ would make a difference for him, BJ isnt terrible in the clinch and you know he loves those foot stomps when in the clinch against the cage....

BJ's natural ability to not get taken down and sprawl against the double and single legs attempts will help him defend against the take downs.....BJ isnt easy to get down he has one of the highest percentages of TDD defense.......


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

BJ wins because he can do this:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59375-bj-penn-jumps-out-pool-without-using-hands.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*BJ's takedown defense*

BJ's balance is just rediculous!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> he can always just pull guard....


Against Florian? I would say thats a bad move to pull against a black belt of Florian's level, because I really don't see either of them getting subbed in that fight. If anything Kenny can prolly drop some hits from BJ's guard and score some points, or even try to break it like GSP did (and like Sherk was supposed to do), I don't see it happening though.
It'll be a standup war imo, and Florian's Muay Thai > BJ's Boxing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Against Florian? I would say thats a bad move to pull against a black belt of Florian's level, because I really don't see either of them getting subbed in that fight. If anything Kenny can prolly drop some hits from BJ's guard and score some points, or even try to break it like GSP did (and like Sherk was supposed to do), I don't see it happening though.
> It'll be a standup war imo, and Florian's Muay Thai > BJ's Boxing.


 
Are you honestly suggesting that BJ has worse BJJ than Kenny...????

I havent seen any books by Kenny on guard...







http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Jiu-Jitsu-Closed-Guard-Knowledge/dp/0981504469

*Grappling credentials*

*CBJJ World Championships*
2000 Black Belt Pena: 1st Place
1999 Brown Belt Leve: 3rd Place
1998 Blue Belt Pena: 2nd Place
CBJJ Brazilian Team Championships
2000 Marrom Preta Leve: Nova União, 1st Place
*Misc.*
Grapplers Quest Lightweight Championship Super fight winner
1997 Joe Moreira tournament - blue belt, 1st place.
1999 Copa Pacific tournament - Gold medal.
Black belt awarded by Andre Pederneiras



PLEASE.....:sarcastic12:


If your taking Kenny I 100% challenge you to a side bet.........5k or 10k heads up.......Are you down????


Look at the gys BJ is trainning with all BJJ guys and also great strikers in the Diaz bro's..... 

http://forums.mmafrenzy.com/topic/bj-penn-gots-some-training-partners


CC420:thumbsup:



Who the hell has Kenny really even beat???


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*KenFlo's Striking*

Well Kenny's striking on the other hand is probably better than BJ and I believe that will outdo BJ's striking and BJJ!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Kenny's striking on the other hand is probably better than BJ and I believe that will outdo BJ's striking and BJJ!


 
Any idea who has the reach advantage??? I think kenny does have deadly elbows and it would suck if he cut BJ and the fight was stopped....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Reach*

Come to think of it, I think Kenny will have the reach advantage!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Are you honestly suggesting that BJ has worse BJJ than Kenny...????


No, but I do think its good enough to make guard pulling a bad tactic, because I really don't see either of them subbing each other. 



> Look at the gys BJ is trainning with all BJJ guys and also great strikers in the Diaz bro's.....
> 
> http://forums.mmafrenzy.com/topic/bj...ining-partners


Other than the lack of decent Muay Thai guys I admit thats a solid team of training partners. I guess I could be proven wrong and this fight actually goes to ground, but I really don't think either of them will actually go for the takedowns (or guard pulling), kinda why Im surprised BJ doesn't train with any good Muay Thai guys.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> No, but I do think its good enough to make guard pulling a bad tactic, because I really don't see either of them subbing each other.
> 
> 
> Other than the lack of decent Muay Thai guys I admit thats a solid team of training partners. I guess I could be proven wrong and this fight actually goes to ground, but I really don't think either of them will actually go for the takedowns (or guard pulling), kinda why Im surprised BJ doesn't train with any good Muay Thai guys.


 
The pulling guards was my response when someone above posted that BJ wouldnt be able to take Kenny down.....I suggested that if he had too he could pull guard.

Yeah I too think he has a solid camp and I dunno bout the pulling guard as the poster that suggested BJ cant take Kenny down i disagree with so I suggested that as a last resort but dont see it......:thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> The pulling guards was my response when someone above posted that BJ wouldnt be able to take Kenny down.....I suggested that if he had too he could pull guard.
> 
> Yeah I too think he has a solid camp and I dunno bout the pulling guard as the poster that suggested BJ cant take Kenny down i disagree with so I suggested that as a last resort but dont see it......:thumb02:


Dude, you will be arguing with these kids all day long about BJ Penn. Every time he loses at WW, people doubt his ability at LW. Don't ask me why, they just do. :thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*At Welterweight*

I guess that is true for all fighters cause you look at Shinya Aoki who got knocked out by Hayato Sakurai and yet is one of the top lightweights in the world!


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey guys - you may already know that John Howard is fighting in this card, and I made a highlight so you can get familiar with his style. 

I think his fight against Tamdan McCrory will definetely be a great one - specially since Howard won "Fight of the Night" last time.

Let me know what you think of my work:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Dude, you will be arguing with these kids all day long about BJ Penn. Every time he loses at WW, people doubt his ability at LW. Don't ask me why, they just do. :thumbsdown:


 
Sometimes I have a bad habit of getting sucked in....lmao:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

BJ: 9-1-1 at 155
Notable Wins: Sherk, Stevenson, Pulver, Gomi, Uno
Loss: Pulver

Kenflo: 7-1 at 155
Notable Wins: Stevenson, Huerta, Lauzon
Loss: Sherk

As a big BJ fan, I have to say this is fairly even stuff to me. I just spent an afternoon off rewatching Kenny's last 7 fights and I have no doubt this is going to be BJ's toughest, most technical, and most dangerous fight at 155. I think BJ will simply stand with him until someone gets dropped, giving Kenny a striker's chance to finish with a cut or tko. And don't give me the "BJ can't be knocked out" crap. Everyone can be finished with the right strike. There are tons of fighters who had never been knocked out until one day, they got knocked out. I think Kenny is going to try and strike and move and frustrate BJ before going for the later takedowns. It's tough, but BJ can in fact be taken down.

I still think BJ wins, and I love to see the whack job god-freaks like Kenny lose, but I see it being VERY competitive. Looking forward to it!

War BJ!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Striking*

I have to agree that it will be a very even fight and BJs toughest opponent at lightweight. However, I think Kenny is the one that will win and that it will be an original Ultimate Fighter rematch!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy shit! Howard is an animal!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I still have a feeling McCorey will take the match though. Maybe via a unanimous decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Undercard*

You guys are obviously talking about undercard guys cause I have no idea who you are talking about!


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

BJ seems to be really motivated and is quiet with his talk. I'm a BJ Penn fan myself and it looks like BJ ain't talking that much shiet. Which is a scary thing cause he usually takes all that into the ring with him.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*101....Nice card!*

...The only thorn in B.J.'s side was his conditioning. After watching his training vids, he looks his very best. Penn has never been in this kind of shape. I think Ken-flo has peaked but it's not going to be enough to take B.J.'s belt. Kenny has the cardio to go all five but he will be stopped before then. Penn is going beat him convincingly. 
...I think we are about to see another top notch performance from Anderson Silva. Everytime he's faced A REAL TEST- he's come through in dominating fashion. His debut was stunning. Winning Franklin's belt was stunning. The Franklin rematch was stunning. His first test at 205 was stunning. 
...I like Forrest but he's gonna get busted up. I think Griffin had better watch those body kicks. Evans caught one, dropped him, finished the fight and won the belt. Irwin threw one, Silva caught it and destroyed him instantly. Forrest is Anderson's biggest test at 205 but I feel that Silva is gonna bring it like the machine he is. The Spider by TKO or KO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Silva's Invincibility*

I am sick and tired of everyone thinking that Anderson Silva is invincible! He's been beaten in PRIDE and he can be beaten again! The guy is no Fedor!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

why isn't the barncat on the main card 

i hope we get to see that fight, gonna be a war.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*Post titles*

Damn, it looks like this post title thing is catching on...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who?*

Who the heck is barncat?


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

*o rly?*


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

EDIT: Sorry, meant to post under UFC 102. Gouveia is injured.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's today, it's today!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im sooo starving for UFC right now. see u all in the shoutbox


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

N1™ said:


> im sooo starving for UFC right now. see u all in the shoutbox


what shoutbox..i dont see it


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I am impressed with Pellegrino giving Neer all he can handle.


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

if u guys want to watch them I got the videos up on my site.

www.dansmuaythaimma.com


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...The only thorn in B.J.'s side was his conditioning. After watching his training vids, he looks his very best. Penn has never been in this kind of shape. I think Ken-flo has peaked but it's not going to be enough to take B.J.'s belt. Kenny has the cardio to go all five but he will be stopped before then. Penn is going beat him convincingly.
> ...I think we are about to see another top notch performance from Anderson Silva. Everytime he's faced A REAL TEST- he's come through in dominating fashion. His debut was stunning. Winning Franklin's belt was stunning. The Franklin rematch was stunning. His first test at 205 was stunning.
> ...I like Forrest but he's gonna get busted up. I think Griffin had better watch those body kicks. Evans caught one, dropped him, finished the fight and won the belt. Irwin threw one, Silva caught it and destroyed him instantly. Forrest is Anderson's biggest test at 205 but I feel that Silva is gonna bring it like the machine he is. The Spider by TKO or KO.


...Not being cocky but sometimes I amaze myself!! This post a day before the fight was accurate to say the least. I need to bet more often! My record by now would be like 18-2.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Not being cocky but sometimes I amaze myself!! This post a day before the fight was accurate to say the least. I need to bet more often! My record by now would be like 18-2.


Well done...but my credits prove i am wiser. :thumb02:

Seriously though...was anyone surprised by Kenny doing little to nothing effective?


----------



## FlavesEnt (Mar 25, 2009)

I hardly watched the fight, I was so disappointed with Forrest, and it didn't seem that exciting between BJ and Kenny.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

The guys that I wanted to win in those two fights lost!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Well done...but my credits prove i am wiser. :thumb02:
> 
> Seriously though...was anyone surprised by Kenny doing little to nothing effective?


 
Ditto as far as the credits go....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Credits?*

I haven't been on this forum for two months and you are judging me based on my credits?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Ditto as far as the credits go....





kantowrestler said:


> I haven't been on this forum for two months and you are judging me based on my credits?


 

I jumped into the discussion late, I just meant that my good picking skills made me more credits than i started with.....

I meant in no way that it has any bearing on what you know, nor was I passing judgement if you were addressing me rather than ZZTiger........

I think you are starting to make a name for yourself personally.....but thats just me.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I haven't been on this forum for two months and you are judging me based on my credits?


Pretty sure the comment was directed at someone else and the thumbs up suggested a sarcastic tone. Seeing as how I have been a member since 06 and the subsequent credit reset...I should have more credits then most people here. It was a tongue in cheek comment.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I sure am happy that BJ is more humbled now as a fighter that shows alot of inspiration.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

phizeke said:


> I sure am happy that BJ is more humbled now as a fighter that shows alot of inspiration.


he always has been humble. people just take his trash talk to seriously...he sells his fights (or tries to at least)...if you want to know what BJ is like read his interviews when he isn't training for a specific fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd rather hear what fighters are really thinking than hear them talk nonsense in an attempt to sell a fight.

Maybe I'm in the minority there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Trashtalk*

I like the trashtalk, it makes things ammusing!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I'd rather hear what fighters are really thinking than hear them talk nonsense in an attempt to sell a fight.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority there.


no i don't think you are i just think that some of the newer fans or casual fans don't really know that it is all hype and little to none of it is actual trash talk.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Casual Fan*

Well I am not a casual fan but I just like it anyways!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Titles suggest otherwise*



kantowrestler said:


> Well I am not a casual fan but I just like it anyways!


you are still using post titles with every post so that is a little contradictory. :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

You've lost me!


----------

